# Renewing old hay fields filled with weeds. Convert to horse pasture in future



## PastureMate (Mar 10, 2020)

Researching best practices for preparing existing hay fields that can eventually be turned into horse pasture. Not sure what all types of grass or legumes. Mostly Brome grass, I'm told. There are also abundant weeds, poison ivy, rag, thistle, etc ... Need to eradicate. What I want to do is turn this into Orchard grass (not sure what variety to use) with perhaps a legume. Thought about Clover, but don't too much of that. I don't want Timothy. What other Varities would work well with Orchard? The goal is to use for hay, but be able to easily convert into pasture.

Any suggestions for a game plan is appreciated


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Orchardgrass is a great grass, but it does not take heavy traffic or close grazing(horses and sheep) very well as a pasture. It can do OK under a rotational grazing system.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

This is not a job done in 1 year or even 2.

You should consider grasses & Birdsfoot trefoil and a bit white clover.

But it takes time to prepare the soil.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Get your county extension agent, soil test, add lime and fertilizer as needed. They can advise on herbicide and give you an overview/plan to follow based on your Pasture goals,


----------



## PastureMate (Mar 10, 2020)

Trillium Farm said:


> This is not a job done in 1 year or even 2.
> 
> You should consider grasses & Birdsfoot trefoil and a bit white clover.
> 
> But it takes time to prepare the soil.


Just have reservation about using Birdsfoot for horse hay in my area. Not sure horses would like it. They're use to Timothy/Alfalfa/Orchard mixes.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

PastureMate said:


> Just have reservation about using Birdsfoot for horse hay in my area. Not sure horses would like it. They're use to Timothy/Alfalfa/Orchard mixes.


That's what I was told before I used it! So I went to a german farmer nearby as fussy as I am in terms of hay quality just to see if my horses would eat it, bought a few bales and gave them to my horses, they NEVER lifted their muzzle till it was finished (they weren't starved ) So I dug deeper and discovered that the only times horse don't like it is when it's not well made. In those days most farmers did not use crimpers/conditioners and so the waxy stem of trefoil was still not properly dry and that may have created a musty odour, though the hay may not be musty. It takes from 12 to 24 hrs longer for trefoil, properly cut & conditioned, to cure compared to alfalfa. Never had any problems of any kind when eaten on pasture.

Edit: My hayfield was Trefoil & Timothy


----------

